# NJ Chip and Seal 2017 addition



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Sad to say they hit Dreahook Rd. last week, still pretty loose. Don't get it, that road was in good shape and they did some nice patch work this year.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bee-an-key said:


> Sad to say they hit Dreahook Rd. last week, still pretty loose. Don't get it, that road was in good shape and they did some nice patch work this year.


Chip seal ruined my ride back from Bear Mountain. South Mountain and Camp hill roads are a no go. Had to work-around. Maybe these communities aren't saving as much money as they think if they have to keep redoing the roads more often as chip seal requires and that's before the lawsuits relating to cyclists getting hurt and killed and that does happen.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

They are using something similar to chipseal(they can it traction enhancer) in northern Passaic County. So far they have done Otterhole Rd in West Milford and Bloomingdale, Couple small sections of Ringwood Ave in Wanaque, and Greenwood Lake Tpke in West Milford. It is awful to ride on. I just heard they will be "paving" Skyline Dr this week. I wouldn't be surprised if they use it there.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Nobody cares, definitely not the dim witted local town management. The east coast of the USA is a sad decrepit piece of infrastructure crap.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Speak for yourself. The roads around me are fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Speak for yourself. The roads around me are fantastic.


That's nice for you


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

AlanE said:


> Speak for yourself. The roads around me are fantastic.


If I forget about the annual tradition of chipsealing, for the past two years or so, I'd agree w/ Alan. There's been more repaving (real repaving) than in any other period in the more than 20 years that we've been in the area.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

They have been doing a lot of chip-seal around my area too, on roads that didn't really need it. But it's still a great area to ride. I certainly wouldn't say "The east coast of the USA is a sad decrepit piece of infrastructure crap." Maybe that's true for Mr. 9W9W. I've never ridden 9W, but I've driven it. Other than some nice views of the Hudson, it looks like a miserable road to ride on, regardless of the road surface. But I guess for folks riding out of the city, it's better than nothing. But not much better imho.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Nobody cares, definitely not the dim witted local town management. The east coast of the USA is a sad decrepit piece of infrastructure crap.


States that are falling apart

Looking forward to leaving NJ in my rear view mirror when I retire, for this and several other reasons.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

mtrac said:


> States that are falling apart
> 
> Looking forward to leaving NJ in my rear view mirror when I retire, for this and several other reasons.


If you leave they are only going to use the "NJ exit tax" they collect from you to buy more chip seal!

I'd say the roads in my area (Burlington Co) are is fairly good shape. They don't use chip seal there either. That said, NJ is not a great place to retire from a tax and cost of living perspective


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Add Cherryville-Stanton Road in Raritan twonship to the list. Ruined a fun downhill for a while. 

Chipseal is not only a NJ thing by the way. It's just a low budget solution to road resurfacing.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

robnj said:


> Add Cherryville-Stanton Road in Raritan twonship to the list. Ruined a fun downhill for a while.
> 
> Chipseal is not only a NJ thing by the way. It's just a low budget solution to road resurfacing.


I rode the Sourlands Spectacular yesterday. It was a nice ride but 3 of the roads it used had been recently chip sealed, making it a lot less fun. Also, the gravel tends to pile up at the turns and I saw at least one rider go down as a result


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

robnj said:


> Chipseal is not only a NJ thing by the way. It's just a low budget solution to road resurfacing.


Can't be! Low budget road repairs in the state with the nation's highest property taxes!? Nah!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

9W9W said:


> Can't be! Low budget road repairs in the state with the nation's highest property taxes!? Nah!


What doesn't make sense is the areas where its being used in the state are fairly affluent areas. They aren't chip sealing in Camden or Hoboken


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Add Lebanon Stanton road to the list, from the boat launch turn to Rt22 (I guess technically round valley access road at this point). As you come down the hill from RV main entrance and go to make the hard right at the boat launch, it starts. Need to brake hard before that turn. 
Just hope they don't touch the remainder of the road, as they only repaved it a few years back.


----------

